# How about a few prayers for my granddaughter...



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

My granddaughter Delilah, who is 3, is in Children's Hospital in Cincinnati with a very low blood count and has had a blood transfusion. They are testing for leukemia. Please join me in prayers for her as I always have believed that prayers from dog folks go straight to God's ears...thanks.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Prayer in high gear from New Hampshire!

Adding an angle to our table to her.

Pattie


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Otey, that's not GDG... That's the real deal... Hope she's ok soon.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Prayers sent from Texas!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm joining you in prayers for her complete and total healing....


Richard


----------



## duckstruck (Nov 20, 2013)

Prayer sent!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Prays sent


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Prays sent


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

You have mine on the way.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Tough to see the little ones hurting. They always handle their illnesses better than I ever would. Take a dog to see her! Best wishes and prayers sent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Sending many, many prayers your way. That's just awful beyond words.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Lots of prayers for healing health!


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Good thoughts and prayers for your granddaughter ...


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Done deal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Otey, you have my prayers for her healing and happiness.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Sending prayers and good wishes your way for you and your Granddaughter and family.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Otey,

Prayers Up! Think positive and stay strong. 

Love ya buddy!

M


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Prayers sent from NY.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Prayers said for your 3 year old granddaughter.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wishing the very best for her and your whole family.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for the little girl and family


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Prayers, positive thoughts, and Irish mojo out to Delilah and ye for her good health.

Slainte,
Irishwhistler


----------



## Choupique (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope for all the best


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine are on the way Otey! If you need anything from me, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Prayers for little Delilah have been sent and more will follow daily.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Prayers for healing and wisdom


----------



## tide pond (Feb 19, 2013)

Prayers coming daily


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

praying here too.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Your granddaughter will be in thoughts. Messages of hope and strength to you and your family.

Dawn


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

Holding good thoughts and sending prayers for the little one.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Prayers on the way!!


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

On the way!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Otey .....Thoughts and prayers from north of the border


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Prayers sent for healing.

Amen.

Swack


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh my! Prayers to your grand baby, you and your family.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Otey, you got it!
hope everything comes out ok


----------



## Black N Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

Saying prayers that your granddaughter will okay!!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

My family is praying for Delilah. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

You got it Otey!

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Ranger12 (Mar 20, 2014)

Prayers sent. Hope all is well. Praying that the little one gets better soon. Always hard to see someone go through this no matter of the age but a small child especially. May the good lord be with you and your family as well anyone else that is having to deal with a sickness.


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Praying for you and your family along with special prayer for your granddaughter Delilah and the Children's Hospital in Cincinnati.


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

Prayers sent from ILLINOIS


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thinking of your granddaughter this morning, and sending continued prayers.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you all for your support for my family. Delilah's blood count is up this morning and we are awaiting on test results. Please continue your prayers. I still think that prayers from dog people go straight to God's ears..


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh Otey...... Prayers on the way. She's got a tough grandpa, so I wish her his strength. Prayers for healing, and prayers for her doctors to use their wisdom to heal her.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Thought and prayers to you and your family. May God bless you.


----------



## Linda S (Mar 15, 2014)

Adding my prayers for your granddaughter.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Prayers for your granddaughter and your family-God Bless all!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers from SD!


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Otey,
Prayers for Delilah, and all your family for strength

Earlene


----------



## Larry Hindman (Jun 21, 2012)

Prayers for your granddaughter and you family.


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Prayers sent. Glad to hear her counts were improving this morning!


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Prayers for Delilah from Minnesota


----------



## Bill Slutsky (Mar 6, 2013)

PRAYERS sent !!!!


----------



## Shue (Apr 22, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Not much to report. Still awaiting test results... and praying...


----------



## Creeker (Jan 19, 2014)

Praying that the test results bring good news.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Otey. I am praying for your grand daughter. Sorry I haven responded sooner.


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Many many thoughts and prayers for your family and your granddaughter. I do believe in the power of prayer and group prayer is ever stronger.


----------



## Dawg5832 (Mar 25, 2014)

Will be praying for her. Please let me know if there is anything we can do. Randy


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Otey, I'm so sorry that your little granddaughter is sick. Prayers sent for your granddaughter, your family and the doctors who are treating her that God gives them guidance.


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Prayers sent from Texas!!!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Prayers sent from down south. Otey, please keep up informed.


----------



## Charles Pugh (Dec 11, 2006)

More prayers from Texas


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Not much to report. Still awaiting test results... and praying...


Okay, I'm gonna say it....how frustrating!!! I know, not our granddaughter, but I think the RTF family is on pins and needles waiting for the test results too? Praying for good results...


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

FOM said:


> Okay, I'm gonna say it....how frustrating!!! I know, not our granddaughter, but I think the RTF family is on pins and needles waiting for the test results too? Praying for good results...


Yes ! I did not want to be a bother and ask....still sending prayers


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well all I can report is today they did a bone marrow biopsy on Delilah. Still in the hospital and expect news about biopsy in a day or two. Still praying as she is a great little girl besides being my granddaughter...Thanks you all and KEEP praying..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the update. Sending continued prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

All crossed that results will be good from Long Island, NY
Freya


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well just got the bad news Delilah has an early stage of leukemia. The doctors say that is was caught soon enough to be very treatable. Looks like she will be in the hospital at least the next month. One good thing is that Children's Hospital works hand in hand with St. Jude's Childrens Hospital so I am very hopeful she will get the best treatment possible... Again thank you all for the prayers and good wishes. Please keep them coming...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh man...not what any of us wanted to read  continued prayers.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Prayers for your granddaughter Delilah & your family. Catching it early will certainly help the treatment & recovery


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Delilah, family and you are in my thoughts and prayers. Best wishes sent for successful treatment.


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Wishing and praying for good health for little Delilah.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hoping for the best for Delilah. I'm glad that it was caught in the early stage.


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Otey - Prayers for Delilah.


----------



## JasonJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Prayers from GA! Breaks my heart to hear about children hurting like this. The Lord is the the Great physician!


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I am glad they caught this early. I am adding Delilah and family to my prayer list.


----------



## VGEOinNTX (Feb 8, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## swampboy91 (Mar 20, 2013)

Prayers from NC!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Well just got the bad news Delilah has an early stage of leukemia. The doctors say that is was caught soon enough to be very treatable. Looks like she will be in the hospital at least the next month. One good thing is that Children's Hospital works hand in hand with St. Jude's Childrens Hospital so I am very hopeful she will get the best treatment possible... Again thank you all for the prayers and good wishes. Please keep them coming...


I still think she's a tough little gal, just like her grandpa! I am going to pray that she beats this. And I believe she will. I know it is not the news that any of us wanted to hear. Continued prayers for all of you.

My best-


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Prayers on going from Long Island, NY 
Freya


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

How is she feeling? How about a mailing address so we can send her cards? She may not know us, but she might enjoy getting cards from all over. Will help with any fear and hopefully cheer her up!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

suepuff said:


> How is she feeling? How about a mailing address so we can send her cards? She may not know us, but she might enjoy getting cards from all over. Will help with any fear and hopefully cheer her up!


What a great idea~~
Freya


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

So Sorry to here about your granddaughter. Will keep the prayer coming.


----------



## mapman (Nov 13, 2008)

A prayer and positive thoughts to Delilah. God bless this 3 year old.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Bless her heart!

You are right, we didn't want to hear that news, but it is good that it is in the early stages. We will continue prayers for little Delilah. And a card will be in the mail if we find out where to send it.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Otey, so so sorry to hear about Delilah. I know it rips your heart out to have her in the hospital. But I'll keep the prayers coming and I know she can beat this.
God Bless You,
Becky


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Very sorry to hear, continued prayers for a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

If there is anybody close to Otey that could get his granddaughters info so we could send cards, that would be great!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Continued prayers for your little granddaughter from Oregon. Have a 3 year old granddaughter of my own, prayers for you and the rest of your family too.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

well Lilah is doing as well as can be expected. had her first chemo today via a spinal tap. running a fever and on antibiotics. She says she is itchy and her back hurts and has no appetite. here is her contact info..

Delilah Thamann
Section A, Room 58
Cincinnati Children’s Hospital Medical Center
3333 Burnet Avenue
Cincinnati, OH 45229

Me and my family greatly appreciate all the prayers and well wishes... thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## BKducks (Mar 22, 2014)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

well Delilah is still not eating and is still very sore. It breaks my heart to see the "little dynamo" stuck in a hospital bed. She is still in my and her Grandma's prayers most of the day. The folks at the hospital are doing a great job trying to make her comfortable..


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

Prayers for her strength, and for the families involved.


----------

